# Doctor Who 'Brigadier' Nicholas Courtney dies aged 81



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

*Doctor Who 'Brigadier' Nicholas Courtney dies aged 81*



> Veteran  Doctor Who actor Nicholas Courtney, best known for playing Brigadier  Alastair Lethbridge-Stewart, has died in London at the age of 81.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12549622


I grew up on old school Dr. Who.  Courtney's portrayal of Brigadier  Alastair Lethbridge-Stewart was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 23, 2011)

Of all things... my 2 youngest daughters have caught the Dr. Who bug. Caught it from watching some young Brit YouTube phenom called Charlie.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2011)

Aye I was sad to hear of the passing of the Brigadier.  Back when I was no-but a very young child watching Jon Pertwee (always my Doctor ) he was my introduction to the very concept of the military and the related virtues of courage and discipline :bows:.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------

